# NEED HELP!-Hand Mass Removal



## Snflwr (Mar 1, 2011)

I am in desperate need of advice/help.  I have an op note for a removal of a hand mass, myself and the coder for the hospital were performed have come up with a cpt code but the doctor is insisting that we are wrong and don't know what we are doing because we have never coded this kind of issue before.  So, I am at a loss of what to do with this op note, could anyone offer me some help to take a look at op note with me and advise me on how I should be coding this, any websites to referance, articles, any guidance would be helpful.  Thanks.


----------



## kbrissett (Mar 1, 2011)

I would look at codes 24071 thru 76 for upper arm and 25071 thru 76 for forearm and wrist.

You should find the code there.


----------



## khopstein (Mar 2, 2011)

I would look at 26111 through 26116, depending on depth (subcutaneous or intramuscular) and size of mass.


----------

